# Tj filters returns to the market after 15 years



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

TJ Filters, one of the great names of the British parts industry, has returned to the market. If you look at the historical TJ Filters catalogues, they produced OEM and aftermarket car and motorcycle filters for everyone from AGS, Alvis and Aston Martin through to Velocette, Vincent and Wolseley as well as felt filters for civilian and military aircraft engines. As of today, more than 500 different TJ Filters are available for next day delivery from Quinton Hazell, as part of a programme that has seen Tetrosyl invest £10 million and create 60 jobs to date.








More than 92% of the market Pareto is already covered by 500 references with a full range of high quality but competitively priced air, fuel, oil and pollen filters. New products are being added to the catalogue every week and, by the end of the year, this range will be doubled and the Pareto will be taken above 95%.

Ron Bentley, Product Manager for TJ Filters says: "I've worked for Quinton Hazell for twenty years and I can tell you that this is the most exciting thing that has happened at my time at the company. Everyone is determined that it will succeed and the investments being made is extremely impressive. I've always been focused on quality - of product and of service, and I really like the way that Tetrosyl ensure that these elements are key to the business. There's a highly experienced team here who are being backed by the new owners of the company to deliver the future that these great old names deserve."


----------

